# Wanting info on search n rescue/therapy dog for puppy



## EnigmaticxEyez (Mar 15, 2014)

My male was born on jan 3 and I've always wanted to help the people in the retirement homes and especially the cancer ward with the kids.

Both his parents are k9 force here in wi(I live close to eau Claire) plus his nose is the most incredible thing ever. He plays hide n seek with the kids and always wins...

This is my first purebred gsd so I'm unsure on how to proceed or if this is the right place?

Hellllp


-tessa









Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## DutchKarin (Nov 23, 2013)

Reading this I am not seeing a specific question. What is it that you needed to know?


----------



## Wolfgeist (Dec 4, 2010)

If you want to do Search and Rescue, you should contact your nearest SAR groups. It is an extensive evaluation, training and preparation period before you can "get in" so to speak.

Homepage of the American Rescue Dog Association

For Therapy work, check out:

Therapy Dogs International


----------



## ken k (Apr 3, 2006)

or Therapy Dogs Inc.


----------



## EnigmaticxEyez (Mar 15, 2014)

Well links on how to get involved

Also activities/things to do with him until he reaches a year old to enter?


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## NancyJ (Jun 15, 2003)

Which activity would you plan to enter?
You have links. I would contact the organizations you are interested in and talk with them.


----------



## Kaimeju (Feb 2, 2013)

If you get in touch with local groups that do what you want to do, they will probably be happy to guide you along. It's important to talk to organizations you actually plan to work with, because they may have preferences or specific qualifications you need to know about.

Places to check for SAR would be the county sheriff's office and Emergency Management Division. For therapy, check out hospital volunteer programs and see if there is a chapter of TDI near you.


----------



## martemchik (Nov 23, 2010)

Off topic but...can you tell me what department the dam works for? I've never heard of an intact female working for a police department and was just wondering since it would be cool to know and its also in the state.


----------

